# college EDC kit



## prepper2012 (May 8, 2012)

i am looking at expanding my college EDC. since i am not of legal age to buy a firearm. what do you think is the best items to have in a college EDC kit?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't know what the laws are in your state or what your college allows on campus. Generaly colleges are very touchy about any kind of weapon you might have on your person or even in your vehicle, however I would have a small survival kit along with a good first aid kit, some water, energy bars etc. I don't want to encourage you to break the law in your state or do something that would get you expelled, but some kind of discrete weapon such as a motorcycle chain belt, dog collar choker chain carried in your pocket or something else that is obviously not a weapon, but could be pressed into service in a pinch. Think outside of the box, adapt and overcome.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

The Legal Age to purchase a Long gun is 18 in most states. It would be worth looking into the laws concerning firearm purchases in your state. Something to consider doing is renting a small storage locker, and putting guns and ammo there along with other things you might need in a bug out, or extended stay in one place. Something to consider is the vehicle and the vehicle packing. If your are leaving a place, having a organized way of packing your gear, and a updated list of whats important and whats not or what you want and need to bring with you and what you don't will help in your packing and moving time.

When I was stationed in England I couldn't have a gun, and same in Korea. So I'm personally looking at purchasing such things as a compass, water purifers, and a K-bar. Having a good knife is worth its weight in gold. Something to also consider is taking Krav Magra classes after school.

The Benefit to Krav Magra is sometimes pulling a trigger isn't the best path, most schools are gun free zones. But it says nothing about a small pocket knife at colleges. Instead of thinking I can't have x, y, z. Start thinking how can I legally get around Z,Y, and Z. If you purchase your gun from a private seller in cash. Then you won't have a registered fire arm. I unfortunatly have 3 firearms because I purchased them new. Buying a used gun like that will keep you off of federal list.

So far I've recomended this.

Krav Magra
K-Bar or comprable knife
SAS survival guide
Storage locker. You won't have a lot of room in your dorm to put preps. And the more prepping related stuff you have there will make you a higher value target. 
A Gun, purchased used from a private seller stored in the locker.
Vehicle packing plan. So you know exactly where to put everything your bringing with you.

Good luck. Hope that helps


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmm.. College EDC...

condoms
Cab fare
Pocket knife (kershaw is cheap n decent)
Condoms
Small multi-tool (leatherman juice)
Pen an pencil
Bandana
Condoms
Metal water bottle
Ibuprofen, aspirin
Condoms
Sun glasses/eye protection
Medical gloves
Alcohol wipes
Band aids
And condoms


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*College EDC*

I was in your position a few years ago. Most jurisdictions and colleges allow mace or pepper gas, and even if your college has a total weapons ban (NB: in liberal states you may need a permit), aside from guns, which many states ban on school properties, they can not really ban (in the legal sense of you going to jail if you violate it) what you have. Any weapons ban that is not also a criminal law, is matter of contract law. So if its legal in the state/jurisdiction feel free to keep it in your BOB in your room, if not on your person for EDC. If caught with it, and BTW you do have privacy rights in your dorm room and on your person, you may be found in breech of contract, and expelled from school, but you will not end up in jail.

As far as EDC, how about a tactical pen, which I believe they also make with oc gas in them.

Personally I always carried (carry) a heavy duty carabiner on my keychain, which is arranged in a long fashion that allows me to grasp my keys and use the carabiner like a medieval mace, this along with a knife, which again was not illegal so I was willing to risk university discipline (particularly as I sat on the disciplinary committee). I have never carried mace/pepper because I am a pretty big guy and if I needed something more than the knife or my keys I would probably need a gun. (I have thought about bear spray with a 30ft range.) Other EDC items, cordage, matches, butane lighter, a flashlight, aluminum foil (in my wallet), and a few ounces of silver.

Once I moved off campus I added a quart of water, a few days of food, a sleeping bag, flashlight, shovel, and CB radio to the back of my car. In retrosepctive I would have added some gas, but I did try to keep the car full. Finally I kept a couple long guns at home, although I will forever be pissed that I didn't go buy a couple of handguns in the very free state I was living in while I could before moving to the People's Republic of Taxachusetts. I digress.

Many college students live off campus, so if you have a TRUSTED friend, even if you don't/can't live off campus you could keep prohibited items off campus in a closet that you rent from a friend (a lot cheaper than a storage locker, but potentially less secure).



FatTire said:


> Hmm.. College EDC...
> condoms...
> Condoms, Condoms, And condoms


BTW, IMHO, do yourself a favor, and ignore FatTire's hedonistic advice about the condoms. A family, eventually, will be the most important long term prep and study upon study confirms that the more sexual partners you have the less likely you are to stay in a stable relationship.

Also there is the fact that while condoms have ONLY a 12-14% failure rate (WHEN USED CORRECTLY) according to the FDA, that is only as regards preventing conception, not the failure rate to prevent STDs. Actual failure rates as regards STDs varies based on the diseases you come in contact with. User error (wonder what college actives might make the likelihood of user error to rise...) can compound the danger of failure. My point is, if the SHTF, you don't want to waste all your drugs treating STDs.... Its a headache you don't need.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Condoms have more uses then just sexual. You can put them over the barrel of a gun to keep sand, water etc from entering. And in a pinch you put the condom in a sock and use it as a Canteen.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Cabowabo said:


> Condoms have more uses then just sexual. You can put them over the barrel of a gun to keep sand, water etc from entering. And in a pinch you put the condom in a sock and use it as a Canteen.


I would think then that latex gloves fulfill all these uses and more then, and listing condoms a dozen times, clearly suggests the intended use, which not having a condom perhaps avoids temptations of.

We treat STDs like they are no big deal today, but with no access to drugs and medical care hedonism can cost you your life, among other things... anyway, I am sure someone will enjoy the preps of all the people who believe crates of condoms are essential to survival both before and after the SHTF.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Padre is right. Don't drink, and don't have sex. But if you do, call a cab and wear a condom. Or choose to not be prepared as padre suggests, up to you...


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Padre is right. Don't drink, and don't have sex. But if you do, call a cab and wear a condom. Or choose to not be prepared as padre suggests, up to you...


There seems to me to be a difference between someone making a bad decision and promoting people making marginally less bad decisions.

I would have kept my mouth shut about including condoms once, including it a dozen times, really seems to be of questionable prudence. Perhaps you thought it was funny, personally I don't think Russian roulette and other violations of gun safety are funny. Anyway...


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Safety Briefing time. You should review this before every weekend, or break.
IF you drink don't drive, if you drive don't drink. Don't go into battle without a helmet. If you don't use Latex, she'll ask for your paychecks. Have a plan before you go out. :beercheer:
Something that you can't deny is that Condoms are a very useful prep. 
Speaking on Condoms, Don't put it in your wallet, and change them out frequently.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey its up to you, I thought prepping was being prepared for the SHTF, not living today as if it can never happen. We talk about stockpiling drugs, and avoiding infections post SHTF well here is an easy way to avoid the need for drugs. The only way to completely avoid it is not having sex, and the second best way is a monogamous relationship. Which, BTW, also gives you statistically the best chances of having a stable intact family. 

There are plenty of voices out there telling the sheeple to ignore the potential consequence of our actions, be it debt, just in time supply chains, over use of drugs, nascent totalitarianism, or free "love". I think I do this young man a disservice echoing the normalcy bias ridden locker room hedonism of main stream American society. 

-HIV leads to AIDS and inevitably DEATH without a cocktail of expensive drugs that will be unavailable post SHTF
-Syphilis untreated causes death in 58% of cases
-Gonorrhea can spread to the bloodstream and cause debilitating pain
-HPV can cause infertility in women, and cancer


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

It's a bad idea to have multiple sexual partners. It's a bad idea to drink to excess.
It's a worse idea to pretend college kids don't do both, and thus not at least try to teach them to reduce the risk.

If you find that offensive... Bummer.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Most college kids also don't prep, let's just accept that too. I don't find it offensive, I find it bad, and potentially dangerous, advice.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Which advice was bad, use condom if you have sex, or, dont drink and drive?


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Lots of kids violate firearm safety. We don't teach kids to follow some firearm rules acknowledging that they are probably going to ignore others. Or give them blanks for when they want to point guns at each other.



FatTire said:


> teach them to reduce the risk.


vs. teaching them that it is preferable to avoid the risk completely.

That's bad advice, and making light of it by including it five times in your list, seems to be encouraging frequent sex, which is even more dangerous.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

We teach our children firearms safety, so they don't accidentally hurt themselves or others. We don't teach our children that guns are evil and ought never be touched. What you seem to be offering is the latter, and I think that's bad advice.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Either way, Sex is great. Safe Sex is better. I love how one post gets a whole topic deralled that fast. 

Listen most of the stuff you need you can buy second hand through a mil surplus store.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I love sex as much as I love guns! But just as I propose only pointing a gun at a bad guy when you are willing to kill them, I propose only having sex with your wife, the person you trust and love and are willing to have a baby with. This is good advice if you don't want to die or kill/harm those you love.

When you break these rules by pointing guns at friends or having sex outside of marriage you break down your relationships, relationships which are important for survival post-SHTF. 

One thing you gotta love about TEOTWAWKI is that it simplifies all the convoluted rules, norms, and schemes that we have come up with as a society to ignore reality.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Well if ya wanna actualy hit said bad guy, best to get in some target practice ;-)


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Well if ya wanna actualy hit said bad guy, best to get in some target practice ;-)


you use live people for target practice? Remind me not to visit your range. 

Personally I am pretty sure nature and evolution have instinctually taught me how to reproduce, and lets be honest people engage in premarital sex for pleasure not because they are worried they will forget how, whereas firearms are a tool whose use needs to be learned.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

prepper2012 said:


> i am looking at expanding my college EDC. since i am not of legal age to buy a firearm. what do you think is the best items to have in a college EDC kit?


So back to your question. What age do you need to be to buy a firearm? 18 for a long rifle or shotgun. Not exactly EDC but good to keep close.


----------



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

How about a good walking stick, cane, or hiking pole? Lugging those backpacks all around can be tiring. Might even be able to fill some hollow spaces with useful items. I don't think a hiking pole would attract undue attention. I teach part time at a university and wouldn't look twice at a student with a hiking pole.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Let's see, you play baseball and hockey right? Yes you do even if you don't. You can keep a bat and or hockey stick in your dorm room.... LOL

As for weapons, the misnomer that you can not buy a gun is false. You can purchase a rifle or shotgun and ammo for both with no issues. As for a handgun, there is nothing against you owning one, you just can not purchase one or ammo *FROM A DEALER*. There is nothing to keep you from purchasing one from a private citizen and you can buy your ammo from your dad, uncle, aunt, mom, friend etc. All private transactions.

Stun guns, tazers, billy clubs etc are also options for you. You have more options for personal protection around you than you think. Just look around your room and see what can be lifted easily. If you can lift it, you can use it. A friend of mine keeps a roll of coins in his pocket.


----------

